# 2DR BROUGHAM by TOPO!



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

WATCH OUT FOR THESE CARS TO BUST OUT AT THE SUPERSHOW.TOPO IS PACKIN HEAT!!!
A SPECIAL SEGMENT ON THESE 2DRS WILL BE IN VOL2 OF 360LOW!
VOL2 OF 360LOW will be released at the SUPERSHOW ALSO! 

[attachmentid=277988]   
[attachmentid=278008] :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks Good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IS THE THIRD BRAKE LIGHT GONNA BE IN THE TRUNK LID?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yes here it is with the brake light installed


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

all i can say is damn, show us the convert finished fool


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

one more


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2005, 07:07 PM~3824652
> *all i can say is damn, show us the convert finished fool
> *



i havent seen it maybe ill stop by tomorrow but i wont have any pics noone gets to see it til Vegas


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Those are so clean. How do u guys do them?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 07:08 PM~3824666
> *i havent seen it maybe ill stop by tomorrow but i wont have any pics noone gets to see it til Vegas
> *


damn it


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

LOOKING Hella sick homies... :0 Best of wishes w/ them rydes...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mad props homies. i love how that light was integrated. it take that caddy over any other car any day of the millenium. except mabye the convert yall got cookin.....


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

its that rear light from the Cadillac SUV/WAGON???whatever the fuck that shit is called.....i'd fuck one of them caddy's in the tail pipe


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 08:07 PM~3824655
> *one more
> *


I LIKE THAT BRAKE LIGHT, THATS NICE LOOKS LIKE THEY GOT A GM PLANT DOWN THERE PRODUCTION LINE CADDYS. :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THIS ONE IS IN NEW ZEALAND BELIEVE OR NOT :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

That back quarter window is huge. :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 16 2005, 08:37 AM~3827703
> *That back quarter window is huge.  :0
> *


I THINK IT A COUPE STYLE UCE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I like the third break light. Cool mod. Is the second 360 low video out?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the white one would be tight if the rear window rolled down


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:0 topos shit fucking sick!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

DAMN! I've wanted a 2-door Fleetwood forever, and now it seems everybody is getting one! Just like everybody and their sister is picking them up now that they're under 2 g's.  Oh well, I'm sure it will still stand out on the streets of the Northeast. Someday I'll be able to afford the conversion! :biggrin: 

BTW, I don't really like that New Zealand coupe. The door doesn't look like it was stretched much, if at all, from its 4-door past life, and the back windows just look goofy that big. I like the Cali style! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good job homie joe


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

LOOK @ THE PIC VERY CAREFULLY IT IS A PHOTOSHOP JOB !!!!!!

A GOOD 1 BUT A PHOTOSHOP .

JUST LOOK @ THE 1'ST PIC THEY POSTED REAL CLOSE & YOU CAN SEE THE PHOTOSHOP LINE'S


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

theres some good photo shoppers out there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Holdup so there is really are coupe fleetwoods? I thought Bowtie cuts the 4doors and make coupes? Help me!!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2005, 12:50 PM~3829218
> *Holdup so there is really are coupe fleetwoods? I thought Bowtie cuts the 4doors and make coupes? Help me!!
> *


TOPO works out of BOWTIE. He is the man that does the conversions.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Well big ups to TOPO!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I think the tailight came from an XLR or the baby Escalade


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 16 2005, 06:05 PM~3830332
> *I think the tailight came from an XLR or the baby Escalade
> *


CTS
:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

found this on ebay


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Sep 16 2005, 02:19 PM~3829393
> *TOPO works out of BOWTIE. He is the man that does the conversions.
> *



YUP YUP WASSUP , CANT WAIT TILL THE NEW IS DONE, ITS GETTING THERE ..


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm going to buy a couple of these. :cheesy:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok, I know I am gonna get flammed for this or called a hater, but oh well. 

I just really don't like to look of the two door style. From a customization stand point, its absolutly freaking amazing work and gotta give credit where it is due. Definatly setting the bar as far as that goes. Definatly will get the points and the wins due to it being what, only 3 or 4 like that in the world? 

But as far as looks go, I'm not sure if its just because you are used to seeing the 4 doors or not, but I just like the 4 door look on these better. It just has an odd look to it. Again, not hating or knocking the work done, its truely amazing work. But as far as visual aspects go, I guess the 4 door just looks better to my eye. 

Let all the "hate" talk begin, but honestly thats the furthest from the truth. Awesome work!


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 16 2005, 09:00 PM~3831308
> *Ok, I know I am gonna get flammed for this or called a hater, but oh well.
> 
> I just really don't like to look of the two door style.  From a customization stand point, its absolutly freaking amazing work and gotta give credit where it is due.  Definatly setting the bar as far as that goes.  Definatly will get the points and the wins due to it being what, only 3 or 4 like that in the world?
> ...


nah ur not hating , u aint bashing his work , or the cars it self...plus u gave props on his work ...you should see the vert when its done ..jus the work that went into it and also the paint job....i cant post pics cuz of respect, jus have to wait till vegas .....



no hate coming from me .....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 16 2005, 11:00 PM~3831308
> *Ok, I know I am gonna get flammed for this or called a hater, but oh well.
> 
> I just really don't like to look of the two door style.  From a customization stand point, its absolutly freaking amazing work and gotta give credit where it is due.  Definatly setting the bar as far as that goes.  Definatly will get the points and the wins due to it being what, only 3 or 4 like that in the world?
> ...


see I disagree with you on the hardtop versions but I'm not real fond of the convertible versions...it just don't seem to look right to me..I said I would hold my opinions until after it was done so I'll see but as of right now the rag just don't do it for me..but the ht.. :0 Oh yeah, I can see me in one..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 16 2005, 11:08 AM~3828406
> *LOOK @ THE PIC VERY CAREFULLY IT IS A PHOTOSHOP JOB !!!!!!
> 
> A GOOD 1 BUT A PHOTOSHOP .
> ...


haha i noticed that too


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

that STS 3rd brake light is bad ass!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 16 2005, 11:08 AM~3828406
> *LOOK @ THE PIC VERY CAREFULLY IT IS A PHOTOSHOP JOB !!!!!!
> 
> A GOOD 1 BUT A PHOTOSHOP .
> ...


yeah look at the size of the quarter windows the first pic is all big and the second is smaller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they loook like a bigger version of the 2 dr convertible baby lacs. i guess thats what they are :uh:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 16 2005, 11:31 PM~3831459
> *nah ur not hating , u aint bashing his work , or the cars it self...plus u gave props on his work ...you should see the  vert when its done ..jus the work that went into it and also the paint job....i cant post pics cuz of respect, jus have to wait till vegas .....
> no hate coming from me .....
> 
> ...



:thumbs up: Thanks Huey. I was expecting to come on here today and see all kinds of "kind" words to me, lol.

I know you guys can't post pics of the vert up, but I am definatly looking forward to seeing the pics after Vegas, especially w/ all the talk about the paint. Great work once again from Bowtie!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I think they look wonderful, like cadillac did them themselves, its like they brought back the 2door fleetwoods of the 80s in a modern make over, i love em


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hell ya


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

dunno, I'm still warming up to it I guess. I think there's too much vinyl after the little window, but looking at the photoshop, it doesn't look right either.

Very tight work!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

how much would somthing like this cost to get done, i assume more than i would be able to pay but just for shits and giggles, what would be a ballpark figure for a ride like that...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 19 2005, 08:17 PM~3846445
> *how much would somthing like this cost to get done, i assume more than i would be able to pay but just for shits and giggles, what would be a ballpark figure for a ride like that...
> *



round 21 for a vert, 14 for hardtop


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 16 2005, 01:08 PM~3828406
> *LOOK @ THE PIC VERY CAREFULLY IT IS A PHOTOSHOP JOB !!!!!!
> 
> A GOOD 1 BUT A PHOTOSHOP .
> ...


OWNED!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

green rear side window looks too small and white one looks too big, any in between??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM...ROLL THAT TO THE CADILLAC DEALER...THAT WILL TWIST THEIR MINDS!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 20 2005, 02:25 AM~3848518
> * DAM...ROLL THAT TO THE CADILLAC DEALER...THAT WILL TWIST THEIR MINDS!
> *


I AGREE. :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Sep 16 2005, 03:19 PM~3829393
> *TOPO works out of BOWTIE. He is the man that does the conversions.
> *


 :worship: :worship: to Topo...he is my new hero :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see these bad ass rides in Vegas....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Sep 24 2005, 03:31 PM~3878092
> *:worship:  :worship: to Topo...he is my new hero  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  cant wait to see these bad ass rides in Vegas....
> *



and you wont be let down ...esp on the conv blue one.....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 07:06 PM~3824642
> *yes here it is with the brake light installed
> *


DAM THAT 3'RD BRAKE LIGHT IS FUCKING SICK...I THINK I MIGHT STEAL THE IDEA FOR MY RIDE...BUT I'LL GIVE PROPS WERE THERE DO IF I DO , DO IT...  




TOPO U THE MAN...BUILD ME ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 16 2005, 01:08 PM~3828406
> *LOOK @ THE PIC VERY CAREFULLY IT IS A PHOTOSHOP JOB !!!!!!
> 
> A GOOD 1 BUT A PHOTOSHOP .
> ...


 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 17 2005, 04:33 AM~3827683
> *THIS ONE IS IN  NEW ZEALAND BELIEVE OR NOT :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dam the_cat fooled everyone hahaha!! 


And whos that photographer haha :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TOPO IS THE KING OF LACS,,,,THE CONVERTALE IS GONNA BLOW EVERYONES MIND :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 26 2005, 08:30 AM~3885621
> *TOPO IS THE KING OF LACS,,,,THE CONVERTALE IS GONNA BLOW EVERYONES MIND :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *





 :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

YOU GUYS READY FOR THESE "TOPO BUILT" CADI'S

5 DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 4 2005, 07:18 PM~3943603
> *YOU GUYS READY FOR THESE  "TOPO BUILT" CADI'S
> 
> 5 DAYS!!!!!!!
> *


I've seen them there even better looking in person the convertible is off the hook lots of detail in these cadillacs :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i wanna see em.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

very nice,fleetwoods,im lookin forward to seeing them


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

WE WILL BE SHOOTIN THE 2ND SEGMENT FOR VOL3 OF THESE CADIS TOMMORROW!! LOOK OUT FOR SEGMENT ONE OF "THE CADI THAT TOPO BUILT"
IN VOL2 OF 360LOW!!! TAKIN LOWRDER DVDS' TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 26 2005, 08:30 AM~3885621
> *TOPO IS THE KING OF LACS,,,,THE CONVERTALE IS GONNA BLOW EVERYONES MIND :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: huey come pick up the chrome :cheesy:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

how many is he bringing


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

2 hardtops
1 droptop

3 total


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 4 2005, 09:08 PM~3944006
> *WE WILL BE SHOOTIN THE 2ND SEGMENT FOR VOL3 OF THESE CADIS TOMMORROW!! LOOK OUT FOR SEGMENT ONE OF "THE CADI THAT TOPO BUILT"
> IN VOL2 OF 360LOW!!! TAKIN LOWRDER DVDS' TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!
> *


NO DISREPSCT, BUT THE LAC IS COO AND ALL, BUT LOOKS LIKE THERES NOTHING TO IT BESIDE PAINT N RIMS...DONT KNOW WUT ALL THE HYPE IS ABOUT, ITS NOT LIKE ITS THE FIRST EVER MADE...TO ME THE HOMIES EDITION WAS THE BEST TO COME OUT EVER.!!!  





JUS MY THOUGHT... :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 5 2005, 12:14 PM~3947197
> *NO DISREPSCT, BUT THE LAC IS COO AND ALL, BUT LOOKS LIKE THERES NOTHING TO IT BESIDE PAINT N RIMS...DONT KNOW WUT ALL THE HYPE IS ABOUT, ITS NOT LIKE ITS THE FIRST EVER MADE...TO ME THE HOMIES EDITION WAS THE BEST TO COME OUT EVER.!!!
> JUS MY THOUGHT... :uh:
> *


there is countless hours of work, creativity put into those things. its way more than just paint and rims


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 5 2005, 12:14 PM~3947197
> *NO DISREPSCT, BUT THE LAC IS COO AND ALL, BUT LOOKS LIKE THERES NOTHING TO IT BESIDE PAINT N RIMS...DONT KNOW WUT ALL THE HYPE IS ABOUT, ITS NOT LIKE ITS THE FIRST EVER MADE...TO ME THE HOMIES EDITION WAS THE BEST TO COME OUT EVER.!!!
> JUS MY THOUGHT... :uh:
> *


its something you have to se in person especially the convertable,,the paint alone is awsome


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 5 2005, 12:14 PM~3947197
> *NO DISREPSCT, BUT THE LAC IS COO AND ALL, BUT LOOKS LIKE THERES NOTHING TO IT BESIDE PAINT N RIMS...DONT KNOW WUT ALL THE HYPE IS ABOUT, ITS NOT LIKE ITS THE FIRST EVER MADE...TO ME THE HOMIES EDITION WAS THE BEST TO COME OUT EVER.!!!
> JUS MY THOUGHT... :uh:
> *


made by the same person.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 5 2005, 01:19 PM~3947736
> *its something you have to se in person especially the convertable,,the paint alone is awsome
> *


yeah people who dont know wont say anything, just do this :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 5 2005, 01:19 PM~3947736
> *its something you have to se in person especially the convertable,,the paint alone is awsome
> *


OK MAYBE THE CONV. IS GONNA BE SICK... :biggrin: 


BUT THE HARD TOPS...HMMMM, I DUNNO IT IS ALOT OF WORK TO MODIFY IT, BUT STILL THE ONE ON HIS AVATAR IT COULD HAVE BEEN A BETTER PAINT, BUT BIG PROPS ON MODLIN THE CADDY CTS LIGHT ON THE TRUNK.!!!  



LIKE I SAID TO ME WHEN HOMIES BUSTED OUT WIT THE HOMIES EDITION...THA WAS CLEAN N SIMPLE BUT STILL LOOKED BAD ASS....EVEN MORE SO WIT THE DOUBLE WHAMMY TANK HE HAD IN THE TRUNK...


NOW IF HE MAKES ONE OF THOSE 3 2-DOOR FLEETWOODS A HOPPER, SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII THEN I'LL GIVE HIM PROPS AS THE MAN FOR LIFE.!!!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 5 2005, 01:20 PM~3948286
> *OK MAYBE THE CONV. IS GONNA BE SICK... :biggrin:
> BUT THE HARD TOPS...HMMMM, I DUNNO IT IS ALOT OF WORK TO MODIFY IT, BUT STILL THE ONE ON HIS AVATAR IT COULD HAVE BEEN A BETTER PAINT, BUT BIG PROPS ON MODLIN THE CADDY CTS LIGHT ON THE TRUNK.!!!
> LIKE I SAID TO ME WHEN HOMIES BUSTED OUT WIT THE HOMIES EDITION...THA WAS CLEAN N SIMPLE BUT STILL LOOKED BAD ASS....EVEN MORE SO WIT THE DOUBLE WHAMMY TANK HE HAD IN THE TRUNK...
> ...



Topo also built HOMIES EDITION...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 5 2005, 02:25 PM~3948333
> *Topo also built HOMIES EDITION...
> *


YEA I KNOW...BUT TO ME I THINK THA ONE LOOK WAY BETTER...



BUT ITS JUS MY OWN THOUGHT....BUT STILL HE IS THE MAN FOR BUILDIN DREAM CARS LIKE THAT...AND I GIVE HIM ALL THE PROPS IN THE WORLD 4 DOIN HIS THANG... :thumbsup:


----------



## SDCali64 (Oct 5, 2005)

2DR BROUGHAM BY TOPO LOOKS SO GOOD AND THAT BAD ASS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 20 2005, 08:25 AM~3848518
> * DAM...ROLL THAT TO THE CADILLAC DEALER...THAT WILL TWIST THEIR MINDS!
> *


i'd take it to the auto show , i beleive theirs on ecommin up in anaheim.

that would fuck with everyones mind. especially gm


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 5 2005, 02:33 PM~3948723
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

remember the pics arent the FINISHED PRODUCT......from what i have heard the finished cars are like WHOA? i still dont know why i havent been down to see these shits in person..FUCK IM ONLY DOWN THE STREET


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Oct 5 2005, 08:12 PM~3950515
> *remember the pics arent the FINISHED PRODUCT......from what i have heard the finished cars are like WHOA? i still dont know why i havent been down to see these shits in person..FUCK IM ONLY DOWN THE STREET
> *



CUZ I WONT LET YOU IN....

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 6 2005, 01:12 AM~3951797
> *CUZ I WONT LET YOU IN....
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

any pics at vegas


----------



## 94bigbodylac (Jun 10, 2002)

damn that shit is hot


----------



## ardiedogg131 (Sep 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------

